# My daughter's first kill! 400 lb boar! One shot!



## Moby76065

10-11-14 85 miles east of San Antonio at a paid hunting ranch.
http://hoghuntinghoghunting.com/

After a night hunt with lot's of exotic game (not our targets) we went out the next morning and it started to rain. I was teaching Sierra the difference between walking through the wild and stalking in the wild. I taught her about observation, movement, wind with regard to sent travel and noise control.
She stepped carefully kept a slow steady pace and watched for foliage movement intently.

She seemed to pick things up pretty quickly. Then it started to rain. Not a serious down pour but a steady rain. I was afraid she was going to "princess up". Then I heard a whisper. "Daddy...I like hunting in the rain...it makes it cooler". I thanked the good lord for my new hunting buddy and all the daddy daughter time I know is coming.

Then we saw it! A big hog! 50 feet in front of us in the trees. He seemed to come out of no where. Standing looking away from us I was amazed we got so close without him noticing. Sierra whispered "can i shoot him?"

I quickly put my finger to my lips and pointed behind my ear, made the shooting gesture (like a pistol) an pointed at behind my ear again. She understood, took the shot and the boar dropped flat. Seeing death throws (neurological movement after death) I told her since we were so close, and he was very big, we were not going to take any chances. She put another shot in the head. He weighed in at 400 lbs on the money. She even field dressed him herself. (I helped s bit)

Daddy is SOOOO proud. I've got a new hunting buddy and cannot wait to get out in the field again. Looking for an AR10 .308 for her soon. I'm so excited!! A lot of range time produced exactly what I hoped for. She's hooked!!! And she fishes. Life is so good right now.

We went back to camp to get the jeep to tow in the hog. She took her boots off then. She did not hunt in sandals. Just thought I'd explain that. We could have taken two more hogs in our package we purchased but i had so much meat we decided to go home. I've been butchering for a while now. Even though he is so large a long slow bake (250 degrees) in my 16 quart dutch oven produces tender pulled pork. Two 120 quart coolers full of meat.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Congratulations! Great hunt. Light rain makes the woods really quiet. It's a good time to hunt!


----------



## squerly

Congratulations! Isn't that a AR10 she's holding?


----------



## Coastal

That's awesome! Is hunting in flip flops the norm for Texas? Lol


----------



## RevWC

Memories for ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Awesome. Some of my best memories are hunting with my dad. Give the girl kudos from all of us


----------



## weedygarden

I am grateful that there are people who believe that guns are not just for the males of the species!

Congratulations! I wonder how much bacon and ham there will be in that hog?


----------



## Moby76065

squerly said:


> Congratulations! Isn't that a AR10 she's holding?


Yes sir that one is mine and an Armalite. it is a bit heavy for her to stalk with.
I'm going to seek a lighter one for her.


----------



## Tucker

Moby76065 said:


> A big hog! 50 feet in front of us in the trees.


I wondered why I hadn't been able to find a hog. I wasn't looking up!!!  

Congrats to you and your daughter. And like another poster said, I have such fond memories of hunting with my parents. I no longer eat meat but still consider "wild" meat to be the best.


----------



## myrtle55

Awesome! Congrats to you both, thats a warm fuzzy story !


----------



## bacpacker

Great story. Memories that will last both lifetimes! Give her my congrats.


----------



## Moose33

Congratulations. Some of my best childhoods memories are reloading and hunting with my dad. I'd give anything to be able to do those things today. She"ll remember this for the rest of her life.


----------



## camo2460

Congratulations. That picture of your daughter sitting on that Hog with the Rifle brought a big smile. Give her a big pat on the back from me.


----------



## tsrwivey

Tell her congratulations for me!


----------



## Sentry18

She should be thanking you, she was obviously gifted genetically!  

Congrats!


----------



## mojo4

If you dont mind me asking how expensive was the hunt? I live in Colorado and we just have a terrible shortage of wild hog hunting!! I want to take my dad (he is getting too old to chase elk up in the Rockies with me) and a nice hog hunt would make us all happy!! If you don't want to say how much that's ok but any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Toffee

That's a beauty of a hog. Good on ya!


----------



## UncleJoe

Awesome! Is that bacon I smell cooking for breakfast this morning?


----------



## zfk55

Perfect photo. Congrats on the hog............. And on her!!


----------



## Moby76065

No worries mojo,

It's a little bit of a sell then up sell.
All is on the website but i can help you save some money.
go to kgbdeals.com. Search hog hunting in Texas. You'll find a deal for a 3 day hunt for $75. The actual hunting time is check in at 3 pm, you'll get one blind hunt until 8:45 pm (bring red or green rifle light), the next morning same blind until 8:45. I never hear much rifle fire on morning hunts. Then breakfast and staling. this is where most hogs are taken, then lunch, then another stalk, more good hog hunting. Then diner. The a night hunt (I took a 140 lb bore before on a this type hunt) then most have beers at the ranch house. Then a morning hunt. Check out at 1:00pm.

There is a $100 ranch hand fee, and a requested $50 tip (well worth it)
Add .65 per pound to clean your kill. (mandatory cleaning)

For $75 you get one hog. Additional are $100 each. plus cleaning.

All in all for about $500 (each) you get a great hunt which includes food a cabin and meals.

But the awesome part is the exotics. While not domesticated they are not hunted often so they are what I call desensitized. There is an Asian Water buffalo, African antelope, Watusi, Elk, black buck deer, white tail, etc.

it's a great place to hunt. Contained and plentiful. It's not open wild hunting. And there is a difference. But if your pop is getting up in years, he'll have a blast.



mojo4 said:


> If you dont mind me asking how expensive was the hunt? I live in Colorado and we just have a terrible shortage of wild hog hunting!! I want to take my dad (he is getting too old to chase elk up in the Rockies with me) and a nice hog hunt would make us all happy!! If you don't want to say how much that's ok but any advice is appreciated!


----------



## txcatlady

I grew up hunting. Killed my first deer at 12 and got a .22 for Christmas after that. What I remember most of being with my daddy was the prep, excitement, setting up stands, cleaning guns, planting and all the talk every season. When I was 40, my daddy died of a brain tumor at the age of 63. Even though my husband and I hunted, I quit after daddy died. I waited 19 years to deer hunt again. I hog hunt year round, but just couldn't deer hunt. Started back few years ago, harvested 1 buck and 2 does. Last year, one buck. Bought a license for this year but have to have surgery inDecember. Can't lift anything right now or until January. Will not hunt since I can't load or clean deer myself. I was raised you kill it, you clean it. Won't ask for help. Remember that time with my daddy and I still miss him. You daddies keep up the traditions with your girls! Precious memories and knowledge and a love for the sport.


----------

